

The Infinite Jukebox - brianwhitman
http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html

======
Mindless2112
It's a bit entertaining to listen to a song backwards beat-wise. (Click play,
hit the left arrow key twice, click at the end of the song.)

------
kleptosofia
Small UX nitpick: The fact that the 'recent uploads' had a regular text
mouseover image led to me wondering for a couple of seconds whether something
should happen if I click. Did it anyway, I've been jamming for a while. It
wonder if how the HN demographic maps to genre popularity.

------
dested
Its a little shaky, and takes a bit to load, but this is truly incredible.

------
Mithrandir
On Chromium 25, it wouldn't load, so I checked the console and saw "Uncaught
Error: SYNTAX_ERR: DOM Exception 12 jremix.js:28".

------
lostsock
Does anyone know of a downloadable program that can do this?

